# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Granos y Menestras  CONTACTOS PARA QUINUA

## marco

NECESITO CONTACTAR EMPRESA O PERSONA SERIA QUE SE DEDIQUE AL NEGOCIO DE LA QUINUA,DISPONGO DE 10 HA O MAS EN LA COSTA DE AREQUIPA TODO TECNIFICADO ,RIEGO POR GOTEO,TAL VEZ SE PUEDA REALIZAR ALGUN TIPO DE CADENA PRODUCTIVA ,MI CORREO marcolp31@msn.com  MOVISTAR 959280220  RPC.940192872Temas similares: Servicio de maquila para Quinua y diseño de empaque Se busca Quinua para Exportacion Artículo: Promperú identifica oportunidades para la quinua y kiwicha en España Artículo: Más del 70% de oportunidades de trabajo está en los contactos, según Manpower Perú Sistema de Gestion para Empresas Agropecuarias - AgroSIGA - Buscamos Contactos en Peru para Distribucion

----------


## PercyOmare

HOLA AMIGO ENCONTRASTES ALGUN COMPRADOR DISPONGO DE 5000 KILOS YO TABIEN SALU2 AYACUCHO LA QUINUA LO TENGO EN TAMBILLOS. GRACIAS POR RESPONDER.

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Estimados; yo me acabo de asociar con una persona para empezar a ofrecer quinua. Manténgame al tanto de su producción, para ver si los puedo ayudar a comercializarla. 
Saludos

----------


## PercyOmare

ok bruno cuento contigo con el precio y la calidad tengo dudas, pero es quinua de sierra eso siiiiiii *760584

----------


## marco

buenas noches bruno.
tal vez tengas informacion de algunas empresas que quieran hacer cadenas productivas de quinua en la costa,disponemos de terrenos totalmente tecnificados de muy buena calidad.
estamos interesados en hacer quinua para esta campana que viene( siembras   a partir de marzo) te cuento que ya contamos con senbrios de quinua istalados y que seran cosechados a fines de diciembre.
queremos hacer una cantidad importante para esta campana que viene y necesitamos financiamiento.
si tuvieras alguna informacion de esto agradeceria nos puedas ayudar 
saludos.
marco a. rivera
rpc.940192872
mov.959280220

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Hola Marco: 
La demanda de quinua está alucinante y seguramente sea buena idea sembrar si tienes todo listo para hacerlo. Tengo el contacto que te puede vender semillas certificadas, y seguramente también hay muchas empresas extranjeras interesadas en financiar cadenas productivas, pero ese es un tema muy delicado de manejar para mí, porque no tengo ninguna garantía de que los productores -en este caso tú- respeten los acuerdos. 
Ya he tenido malas experiencias con pequeños, medianos y grandes empresarios, así que habría que conversarlo y ver si es que existe alguna manera de hacerlo, porque como te digo, seguro que hay empresas interesadas. 
Pásame fotos e información detallada de tu terreno, para ver si puedo mover algunas fichas que tengo en mente. 
Saludos y estamos en contacto.

----------


## Edgar S.H

Hola Bruno,
Necesito contactarme con proveedores de semilla certficada de quinua blanca, te agradeceré  me proporciones los números de tus contactos.

----------


## José Gutiérrez

Buenos dias Marco Rivera, en que parte de Arequipa estas, yo estoy en El Pedregal y podemos conversar el tema dela cadena. Mis numeros: *639746 cel 957879746. Atte: 
José Gutiérrez

----------


## marco

buenas noches jose gutierrez,disculpas ppor responder tan tarde, estuve de viaje fuera del pais
yome encuentro ubicado en el valle de tambo,exactamente en la punta de bombon,actualmente cuento con 30ha.propias todas tecnificadas (riego por goteo).
me gustaria realizar alguna cadena productiva con empresas o personas seria,tengo experiencia en cadenas , ya que trabaje en cadenas productivas con alcachofas, pimientos, paprika etc. con
empresas como alsur peru,peru spice y una empresa mas que  no recuerdo el nombre ubicada en sta rita.
te envio mis numeros por si estas interesado   
rpc.940-192872
movi.959280220 
ahh.tambien te comunico que si deseas mas hectareaje ,no habria problema ,mis hermanos tambien estan interesados y cuentan con un ha. parecido.
actualmente estamos cosechando quinua inia salcedo,7ha.si estas interesado,podemos conversar,tambien coseche chia,si te interesa o conoces de alguien para hacer negocio de estos productos comunicate conmigo. 
saludos 
marco a. rivera cornejo

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Estimados: 
Tengo una opción interesante y seria para colocar quinua perlada a una importante empresa de alimentos local. En este momento estamos por cerrar 80 TM de quinua blanca perlada, y su capacidad de compra es de 500 TM mensuales, así que si hay interesados -serios también- podríamos ver la manera de armar una cadena productiva aquí en AgroFórum para abastecer mensualmente a esta empresa.  
Me escriben o responden a este tema si hay algún interesado para ver los detalles de su oferta. 
Saludos

----------


## marco

BUENAS NOCHES BRUNO.
TE COMUNICO QUE ESTOY INTERESADO EN LA CADENA PRODUCTIVA DE QUINUA,SOLO TENDRIAMPOS QUE PONERNOS DE ACUERDO CUALES SON LAS CONDICIONES PARA REALIZARLA.DEBO INDICARTE QUE TENGO UN POCO DE EXPERIENCIA EN CADENAS PRODUCTIVAS YA QUE ANTERIORMENTE TRABAJE CON DIFERENTES EMPRESAS COMO ALSUR PERU,COPEMUR,PERU SPICE,ETC TODAS ESTAS DEDICADAS ALA EXPPORTACION DE ALCACHOFAS PIMIENTOS Y PAPRIKA,GRACIAS A DIOS NO TUVIMOS INCONVENIENTES PORQUE FIRMAMOS CONTRATOS Y LAS COSAS ESTUVIERON CLARAS DESDE EL PRINCIPIO,Y LAS CONDICIONES ERAN FAVORABLES Y ACEPTABLES PARA AMBAS PARTES,AMBAS PARTES CUMPLIMOS CON LO ACORDADO.
ES MUY IMPORTANTE QUE ME PUEDAS INDICAR QUE CLASE DE CADENA DESEAS REALIZAR Y CUALES SON LAS CONDICIONES PARA PODER VER SI ES CONVENIENTE O NO,YO TENGO MUCHO INTERES EN PODER REALIZAR ALGUN TIPO DE NEGOCIO CON REFERENCIA A ESTE TEMA.
DEBO INDICARTE QUE MIS TERRENOS SE ENCUENTRAN EN EL DEPARTAMENTO DE AREQUIPA,PROVINCIA DE ISLAY,DISTRITO PUNTA DE BOMBON ,VALLE DE TAMBO,EL PUEBLO SE ENCUENTRA A 9 MSNM ES NETAMENTE COSTA,CUENTO CON 30HA TODAS TECNIFICADAS RIEGO POR GOTEO,ACTUALMENTE SENBRADAS DE QUINUA Y CHIA QUE ESTAN SIENDO COSECHADAS Y PROCESADAS PARA SU VENTA SI TE INTERESA PODEMOS HACER ALGUN TIPO DE NEGOCIO.
A LA VEZ TE INDICO QUE SI ESTAS INTERESADO EN HACER MUCHA MAS AREA ,NO HABRIA PROBLEMA,YA QUE MIS HERMANOS CUENTAN CON UNA CANTIDAD SIMILAR  O MAS A LA MIA
OJALA QUE PODAMOS ESTABLECER ALGUN TIPO DE CADENA QUE SEA BENEFICIOSA Y SEGURA PARA AMBAS PARTES.
HACE UN TIEMPO RESPONDISTE A UN CORREO QUE TE ENVIE ,AGRADEZCO POR ELLO,MI PIDES FOTOS DE MI PROPIEDAD ,NO PUDE RESPONDERTE ,AHORA APROVECHO PARA ENVIAR ALGUNAS FOTOS ,MAS ADELANTE TE ENVIO ALGUNAS MAS EXPLICANDOTE EL SISTEMA DE GOTEO 
Y NUEVAMENTE OJALA PODAMLOS HACER ALGUN TIPO DE NEGOCIO CON REFENCIA A ESTE TEMA.
ESPERO TU PRONTA RESPUESTA. 
SALUDOS  
MARCO A.RIVERA

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Hola Marco: 
Suena interesante, porque como te digo, estoy en negociaciones con una importante empresa de alimentos que tiene proyectado comprar 500 TM mensuales, así que no sé de dónde van a conseguir esas cantidades, y para eso sería esta idea de armar una cadena de negocio aquí en AgroFórum para abastecerlos regularmente. 
Obviamente hay que ver el tema de precios todavía contigo, pero dime para empezar si puedes entregar quinua perlada puesta en acá en Lima (Breña), porque si no debemos armar los costos para procesar la quinua antes de entregarla y ver si el negocio sería rentable para nosotros y para la empresa compradora. 
Otra consulta para ir avanzando, ¿tu quinua es convencional u orgánica? 
Sigamos conversando para ver si llegamos a buen puerto, que yo estoy a la espera de los resultados del muestreo del producto que han hecho hoy, para ver si cierro las 80 TM que estamos negociando. 
Saludos

----------


## ejusin

Hola amigos, soy nuevo aqui, pero con grandes proyectos, uno en especial,la quinua, soy natural de tacna, pero radico en lima, hace un mes me fui a visitar a mi madre que vive en puno en el campo, conosco la geografia desde acora hasta desaguadero, regrese despues de 8 años, y soy testigo de los cambios que a habido en todo este tiempo, mis primos radican alla y me ha ofrecido quinua para comercializarlo aqui en lima, he traido una muestra, han formado una asociacion de productores y han estado vendiendo a un acopiador, no se los problemas que tengan, pero me han propuesto que su produccion minima puede ser 2000 kilos mensuales con reserva, esto quiere decir que podrian tener mucho mas, es obvio que tambien he vivido en el campo y conosco de las maravillas de esta planta, me gustaria contactarme personalmente con alguien interesado a este tema y de esta manera dar mas alcances a este tema. 
Gracias.

----------


## Patriciagro

Buen dia, me gusto tu relato, somos una empresa exportadora y nos gustaria saber cual es el precio que manejas para la quinua, cual es su origen y la capacidad disponible.
Gracias.

----------


## ejusin

Una vez mas. estoy agradecido, por haber respondido rapidamente a mi llamado, pero creo que para dar precio, tiene que ver el producto, no se utilizo ningun tipo de producto quimico,  su origen es de ilave-puno, la capacidad minima es de 2000 kilos al mes con reserva para el siguiente mes. me gustaria presentarselo personalmente para mas detalles.
gracias por su interes.

----------


## agrocom

Estamos interesados en cadena productiva de QUINUA ,para la zona de SAn LOrenzo PIura, zona Malingas Distrito de Tambogrande, a 40 mntos de Piura por carretera, terreno disponible y preparado 10 Has. , area total del predio 28 Has., riego por gravedad, hemos hecho un piloto de INIA SALCEDO y es posible su cultivo.
CONTACTO: agroocom@gmail.com
RPM #998062431
CC plaza Piura Jr.

----------

